# *LIST* of LED flashlights WARM/NEUTRAL/~4000K



## EngrPaul (Nov 11, 2008)

***Flashlights***
*Dereelight C2H* (Specify "5A" emitter when ordering) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*Dereelight CL1H V4* (Specify "5A" emitter when ordering) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*Dereelight DBS V2* (Specify "5A" emitter when ordering) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*Eagletac P10A2, P10C2* (PTS-Flashlights Only) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*Eagletac M2XC4 * (Choose "Neutral/Warm" when ordering) *Cree 4300K Q3*
*Fenix TK 20* (Standard) *Cree "4000K"-Q2 (Probably 5A)*
*Fenix LD01 "Natural White" *(Pro Light Japan Only) *Cree "4500K-3700K"-Q2 (Probably 5A)*
*HDS Systems Ra Clicky *(Special Order, Ask for "Warm") *"4500-4000K"*
*Jetbeam Element E3P* (Specify Q3-5A) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*Jetbeam Jet-III M* (Specify "Neutral/Warm" when ordering) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*Lummi* (Neutral White option on all Models) *Cree "5000-3700K" Q3*
*Jetbeam Titanium Military *(Specify "Neutral/Warm" when ordering) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*McGizmo SunDrop and SunDrop-3S* (Standard) *Nichia 083 High-CRI*
*McGizmo AMcMule-3S* *High CRI*
*NiteCore Extreme* (Pro Light Japan Only) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*NiteCore EZAA *(Specify "Neutral/Warm" in order notes) *Cree 5B-Q3*
*OMG Lumens DEFT* (In the works)* Cree MC-E J flux 6C tint* 
*Wolf-Eyes MC-E Eagle-2 *(Pro Light Japan Only) *Cree MC-E 4C/D "4500-4300K"*
*Zebralight H501 *(Send Email to Zebralight with special request)*Cree *

***Pills/Modules***
*Dereelight* (for models listed above) *Cree 5A-Q3*
*DX* *12501 *Warm P60-style drop-in module *Cree 5A-Q2*
*Malkoff* Surefire Dropins ("W" Variants) *5A-Q2*

***Emitters/Stars***
*KD* *S006104/5568 *Warm 20mm Star *Cree 3000K-P4*
*KD* *S006105/5569 *Warm 16mm Star *Cree P4*
*Cutter Electronics *Various Cree - see store
*LEDSupply.com* Various Cree - see store or post #61
*DigiKey *Various Cree- see store or post #61
*Arrownac.com *Various Cree- see store or post #61
*Mouser *Various SSC - see store or post #61
*Dereelight *On 14mm PCB *5A Q3*

Help me compile a list!

I'll try to keep up, give me details like the ones you see at the top. :wave:


----------



## Burgess (Nov 11, 2008)

Great idea, EngrPaul !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 11, 2008)

Fenix L1T version 2 has the Q2 emitter. Isn't the Q2 warm?


----------



## Jarl (Nov 11, 2008)

The xxT versions use a blue die which isn't as efficient as those used in the latest Q5's. The warmer emitters use the same blue dies as used in Q5's/R2's, but after adding all the phosphor to make them warmer end up less efficient, hence the lower rankings.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 11, 2008)

McGizmo SunDrop and SunDrop-3S:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212526


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr. Gene Malkoff's latest wonders! 
Tha custom W variant.


----------



## youreacrab (Nov 11, 2008)

2008 Inova T1MP is neutral.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Nov 11, 2008)

Exactly the list I was looking for


----------



## alphazeta (Nov 11, 2008)

You can add the neutral binned lummi lights onto the list


----------



## applevision (Nov 11, 2008)

alphazeta said:


> You can add the neutral binned lummi lights onto the list



+1 -- read my mind.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 11, 2008)

light_emitting_dude said:


> Fenix L1T version 2 has the Q2 emitter. Isn't the Q2 warm?


 
I don't think it's warm, just an older flux bin of a standard white emitter. :tinfoil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 11, 2008)

Paul
I know Gene is making his W variants for his Surefire line but as far as I know he is not making them for the C/D Mags.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 11, 2008)

@Sgt._LED

OK, post updated. 

@youreacrab

Can you give me more info about the Inova?


----------



## WadeF (Nov 12, 2008)

light_emitting_dude said:


> Fenix L1T version 2 has the Q2 emitter. Isn't the Q2 warm?


 
Q2 is the efficiency bin, not the tint. Q2 5A, the 5A would be the tint. The Fenix L1T would be a tint in the cool white range, such as WC, WD, WG, WF, WE, etc. There is a good topic about bins here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156772


----------



## saabluster (Nov 12, 2008)

*OMG Lumens DEFT *MC-E J flux 6C tint


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 12, 2008)

The_LED_Museum has beamshots and spectrographic analysis of a stock Ultrafire 502B.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2604659&postcount=156
and with the DX Q2 5A drop in. The DX Q2 5A module is a P60 style drop in.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2602870&postcount=154

There are links to the The_LED_Museum reviews in those posts. The 'advertising links' are are over on the website.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 12, 2008)

I like those spectrographs when compared. Especially considering blue light is not very useful to the human eye, and also causes difficulty focusing on objects.

Your eyes are much more sensitive to the green/yellow portion of the spectrum.

I've found "lesser" flux bins of warm LED's are quite a bit more useful than their "pure white" brothers. They cause less eye strain and produce less spillback in humid conditions. The usable light output is about the same in my experience (i.e. Warm Q2 vs. Cool Q5).


----------



## saabluster (Nov 12, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> *Let's keep it to things you can buy and have shipped right now.*


The DX pill has not been in stock for a very long time and most likely never will be again.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 15, 2008)

Rumor: Zebralight H60, a future option...


----------



## Archangel (Nov 15, 2008)

Heliotek uses WG bin.


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice topic. This will be the "thread" that bridges the LED and incan camps. 

This would make a good sticky, especially if beamshots of the various tints are shown.


----------



## saabluster (Nov 15, 2008)

EV_007 said:


> Nice topic. This will be the "thread" that bridges the LED and incan camps.
> 
> This would make a good sticky, especially if beamshots of the various tints are shown.


This might help some.


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 15, 2008)

saabluster said:


> This might help some.



Excellent. That *MC-E J flux 6C tint* looks like a winner. Q2 5A is nice as well.


----------



## mechBgon (Nov 15, 2008)

How about the Olight M20 Warrior *Premium R2 WH tint*, does that qualify?


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 16, 2008)

Please note, Cree XR-E & MC-E Chromaticity bins that start with a "W" are considered Cool White (10,000-5,000K)


Neutral white bins start with numbers 3 through 6 (5,000-37,00K)
Warm white bins carry beyond this with numbers 6 through 8. (3,700-2,600K)
For more details, consult 

http://www.cree.com/Products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E_B&L.pdf

http://www.cree.com/Products/pdf/XLampMCE_BL.pdf

Or similar literature for the LED emitter used in the flashlight. :tinfoil:


----------



## mechBgon (Nov 16, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Please note, Cree XR-E Chromaticity bins that start with a "W" are considered Cool White (5000-10,000K)
> 
> 
> Neutral white bins start with numbers 3 through 6 (3700-5000K)
> ...


 
Ah ok, well it's much warmer than any of my other LED lights except my crummy DealExtreme MC-E. Sorry about that! :sigh:


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 16, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> Ah ok, well it's much warmer than any of my other LED lights except my crummy DealExtreme MC-E. Sorry about that! :sigh:


 

No need to be sorry, I should have put this type of information at the beginning.


----------



## NightFlyer (Nov 16, 2008)

youreacrab said:


> Malkoff C/D Dropins and 2008 Inova T1MP are neutral.



I'll add the 2008 T2MP to that list as well. Very neutral, bordering on warm tint.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 16, 2008)

Seoul Semiconductor binning and labeling 

W= Cool white tint series (10,000 - 4,500K)
S= Natural white tint series (4,500 - 3,500K)
N= Warm white tint series (3,500 - 2,650K)

(Don't ask me why W isn't warm and N isn't neutral) :sick2:

For these, its better to find where your tint falls on the charts.

pdfs:

P4 series

P7 series

Note: It seems SSC calls the crossover to neutral/natural at 4,500K. Cree calls the crossover at 5,000K. So we have a little descrepancy when determining whether or not an emitter falls within our list or not. 

I'll just go by each datasheet's category definition. :shrug:


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 16, 2008)

Go ahead and post rumors, but that doesn't put them on the list until they are officially announced (i.e. Zebralight)

If there is a substantiated light/dropin for sale, please PM me with an appropriate link. (i.e. Inovas)


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 23, 2008)

Paul, this chart is great. Do you have any idea where my Rebel 80 that I like so much would be on that chart? How about incans? 
I think this is going to be a big help when I go to replace some emtters.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 24, 2008)

The rebels are cool white. Since they are on the warm side, they are probably W0 through U0. Note Lumileds bin numbers are different from Cree.





The equivalent Cree would probably be WD, WJ, *WH*.





Or to use the Cree neutral warm white chart 3B or '2C'.

Incans go from a warmish white for the hotwires to a dull red glow of a Solitaire with a not so fresh battery. They are 3500°K or less so 6 and up.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 24, 2008)

I am not sure what its color temperature is, but the P2D Rebell 100 shure looks warm to me.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a P3D R100, and I'd say its close to the VM Luxeon cool white curve above (~5500K).

Certainly it's not a cool as other emitters, but it's still not purpose-built neutral or warm like the others in the list so far.

P.S. I'm discovering fixed lighting and christmas lighting solutions that are warm. I'm not tracking these, only LED flashlights and drop-ins for flashlights.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 24, 2008)

Dereelight Q2 5A left, L1T v2.0 RB80 right




While the rebel may be warmer than a normal cool white WC/X0 bin it is not as warm as the neutral warm white.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice list! Thank you for starting one.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 24, 2008)

Added *Jetbeam Titanium Military* which is available for pre-order and ships in January.


----------



## Cemoi (Nov 29, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Neutral white bins start with numbers 3 through 6 (5,000-37,00K)



According to the XR-E binning and labeling datasheet, neutral white bins range from 3700 to 5*300* K.
So there is a 300 K overlap between cool and neutral white, with the 3A and 3B regions being included in the WH and WJ regions.


----------



## Toaster (Nov 29, 2008)

According to this post, Jetbeam Element will be available with Q3 5A in the near future.


----------



## divine (Nov 29, 2008)

*edit* Toaster beat me to it. =\


----------



## Toaster (Dec 1, 2008)

Well we didn't have to wait long... Jetbeam Element E3P with Cree Q3-5A


----------



## concept0 (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe the Drake and Draco are offered with any emitter available, including 5A-Q3...


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Dec 10, 2008)

bump:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 10, 2008)

EngrPaul,

You can add the Ra Clicky flashlight to your list. These are a special order item.

Henry.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2008)

Really?

Where is that at?


----------



## divine (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, that's great.

I wonder if it is with the Nichia or the Seoul... It would be one heck of a redesign to put a Cree in the Clicky.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 10, 2008)

Sgt. LED,

We make them up as special orders. If you want one, send us an e-mail and we can fix you up. They are $180. Eventually you will be able to order one directly from our web site but that is probably still a month or two away.

Henry.


----------



## tebore (Dec 10, 2008)

HDS_Systems said:


> Sgt. LED,
> 
> We make them up as special orders. If you want one, send us an e-mail and we can fix you up. They are $180. Eventually you will be able to order one directly from our web site but that is probably still a month or two away.
> 
> Henry.



What's the lumen rating of these warm clickies?


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 10, 2008)

Henry,

What tint bin emitter are you using? What is the designation for the warm or neutral tint model(s) of the light?

Paul


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes I must know what the top end is going to be.  I sent you an E-mail BTW!

Henry you made this go from a light to eventually pick up on the marketplace to a light I have to save up for right now and order!!!!!!:nana:

I have had severe trouble dealing with the traditional LED tints after trying the 5A Q2 & Q3's. I didn't notice the others bothered me so much until I switched over and felt physical relief. It is hard to explain but now I feel like the cooler tints are hard on my eyes.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 10, 2008)

Great thread - thanks for putting together 

Will


----------



## HDS_Systems (Dec 11, 2008)

Tebore,

They are generally one level lower than the cool-white lights. The warm-white LEDs are just less efficient than the cool-white LEDs.

EngrPaul,

They are in the 4000 to 4500K range. As we do not specify specific LEDs models, we also do not specify specific bin codes. If you ask for warm-white, we will know what you need.

Henry.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 11, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Henry,
> 
> What tint bin emitter are you using? What is the designation for the warm or neutral tint model(s) of the light?
> 
> Paul


Seems like a reasonable request, as it is evident that people are no longer satisfied to have a flashlight make light, but also have varying needs and one persons neutral is someone else's warm or cool. :candle:


HDS_Systems said:


> EngrPaul,
> 
> They are in the 4000 to 4500K range. As we do not specify specific LEDs models, we also do not specify specific bin codes. If you ask for warm-white, we will know what you need.
> 
> Henry.


Wow, if you say you want Japanese food we will know whether you want sushi or okonomiyaki. Why the secretive stance on something so basic, especially when addressing a group evidently interested in sorting out which degree of warm they prefer? :shakehead


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 16, 2008)

If anyone knows where to buy neutral/warm emitters, that would be a good resource to add.


----------



## alphazeta (Dec 16, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> If anyone knows where to buy neutral/warm emitters, that would be a good resource to add.



KD actually recently started selling a Cree P4 in the 8A/B/C flux range... In the past, I've had to resort to Cutter Electronics for specific flux bins.

Hope that helps,
AZ


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 16, 2008)

alphazeta said:


> KD actually recently started selling a Cree P4 in the 8A/B/C flux range... In the past, I've had to resort to Cutter Electronics for specific flux bins.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> AZ


 
Thanks, added.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 18, 2008)

Fenix TK20






Dereelight C2H 5AQ3 SMO reflector





Dereelight DBS V2 5AQ3 OP reflector





Jetbeam Element E3P 5AQ3





Jetbeam Element Military (Jet-III-M) OP reflector





For comparison, here's some lights with "cool" emitters:

Duracell Daylight CR123





Fenix PD20 Q5





Fenix P3D RB100 OP Reflector (Rebel, some say it's "warm")





Nitecore D10 Osram Golden Dragon Plus


----------



## Blindasabat (Dec 18, 2008)

Emitter sources I have found in my search for neutral bins:

LED Supply 
Cree (75L/W = P4?) stars 3700-5000k (Neutral) for $.8.49 ea
ledsupply.com/creexre-nw.php
Cree Warm White (70L/W) 2600-3700K stars for $8.49 ea
ledsupply.com/creexre-ww.php

Digikey has XR-E and MC-E emitters spec'd at 4000k & 3150k(?)
XR-E are around $8 ea
MC-E are around $31 ea in low quantites
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Cat=525057&keywords=cree led

Arrownac.com has Neutral & Warm Cree in P4 by CCT

Mouser.com has Seoul P4 stars & emitters in S2 bin (60L/watt) Neutral high CRI
I have a couple of these I have not used yet.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 18, 2008)

Added! 

Now how about a source for *Nichia 083 High-CRI*? :devil:


----------



## divine (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.pro-light.jp/light/fenix/08autumn_html/ld01_nw.html

I don't know much about this, if it's from Fenix or if it's from Pro Light.


----------



## divine (Dec 28, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Added!
> 
> Now how about a source for *Nichia 083 High-CRI*? :devil:


I think that Nichia typically supplies LED's to manufacturers. While there are sources for Nichia 083 leds, the only ones I've heard of with High CRI are the ones from McGizmo.

I think that any source for the Nichia 083 High CRI's, would have to be originated from McGizmo.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 2, 2009)

divine said:


> http://www.pro-light.jp/light/fenix/08autumn_html/ld01_nw.html
> 
> I don't know much about this, if it's from Fenix or if it's from Pro Light.


 
 Hopefully Fenix offers these everywhere soon.


----------



## Mikellen (Jan 2, 2009)

Too bad I don't understand Japanese or else I'd order one from
pro-light.jp


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 2, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have specific information but in reference to the INOVA T-series I do not know if they meet the criteria.Of the 5 T-series MP lights(all current models)that I have I consider three to be quite warm.
That would be both of my T-1s and one of the T-2s.The T-5 is less warm and the other T-2 is much more neutral.None of the INOVAs are as warm as the Malfoff WL so they must be a little higher on the color temperature scale.Also there is no way to specify tint and some lights like my second T-2 are neutral.I am very happy with my INOVA T-series lights but the CREEs(judging from my M60WL)are noteably warmer.


----------



## divine (Jan 2, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> Too bad I don't understand Japanese or else I'd order one from
> pro-light.jp


I checked the monitary conversion, it's like $66 (US) from that site. I wouldn't have a problem with $50 for the light, but almost 70 makes it out of reasonability.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 2, 2009)

Fenix has a history of selling special bin (first Q2, then Q5 special) versions, so I hope they will do so soon with warm and/or neutral tint bins as special versions. This LD01 version seems to say they will. They have one light sold only as warm tint, so maybe they will base the decision on the success of that light. I hope they have not grown too large to handle the special bin runs.


----------



## Mikellen (Jan 2, 2009)

Plus 1 for that. 
I just ordered a Fenix TK20 and LD01 (Q5). I would order an LD20 and LD10 if they came in a warm led.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 2, 2009)

New one:

McGizmo AMcMule-3S High CRI
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2768443#post2768443

A 3-speed mule-type light with the Nichia 083 High CRI; 1xCR123 or Li-Ion, E-Series compatible.

bernie


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 2, 2009)

Added McGizmo!

P.S. I ordered the DX drop-in, and within a week or so it shipped.


----------



## concept0 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm confused at what DigiKey is offering. How do you know what bin or tint you are getting? Is it just a lottery?

I really need a bare Q3 5A for a mod... Not sure if that is what DigiKey is offering here:
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=XREWHT-L1-R250-008E7CT-ND

Does anybody have any info (or a spare Q3 5A XR-E to sell)?


----------



## baterija (Jan 2, 2009)

concept0 said:


> I'm confused at what DigiKey is offering. How do you know what bin or tint you are getting? Is it just a lottery?
> 
> I really need a bare Q3 5A for a mod... Not sure if that is what DigiKey is offering here:
> http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=XREWHT-L1-R250-008E7CT-ND
> ...



You can look up the last digits in the digikey part number in the Cree binning datasheet they link to. In this case 008E7 leads you to P3 flux bin, 7A, B, C or D tint bin.

00BE5 on the datasheet gives you a Q3 flux bin, 4000 Color Temp (5A-5D tint). Using just the Color temp and XR-E as my filters I show the only flux bin they have in stock at that temp being P4.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 2, 2009)

I think that Henry is using the Seoul P4's exclusively now. His warm white must be the new warm white Seoul P4. As an aside, I would bet that Henry has found some V bin P4 Seouls for his Ra Clicky's. This would up the output without raising current to the LED. Just thinking out loud.

Bill


----------



## concept0 (Jan 2, 2009)

baterija said:


> You can look up the last digits in the digikey part number in the Cree binning datasheet they link to. In this case 008E7 leads you to P3 flux bin, 7A, B, C or D tint bin.
> 
> 00BE5 on the datasheet gives you a Q3 flux bin, 4000 Color Temp (5A-5D tint). Using just the Color temp and XR-E as my filters I show the only flux bin they have in stock at that temp being P4.


 

Thanks for the info... I'm going crazy looking for a single Q3 5A emitter!


----------



## tebore (Jan 2, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I think that Henry is using the Seoul P4's exclusively now. His warm white must be the new warm white Seoul P4. As an aside, I would bet that Henry has found some V bin P4 Seouls for his Ra Clicky's. This would up the output without raising current to the LED. Just thinking out loud.
> 
> Bill



He uses Osram GDP and the Seoul P4. Based on some beam shots and first hand user comments it seems to indicate the U2 bin. 
The warm white SSC P4 ain't new, it's new to CPF, it was there but we never cared enough to look. The V-bin is also not available at the moment, very few prototypes made it out. There's no way the V-bin is at production quantities.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 2, 2009)

tebore said:


> He uses Osram GDP and the Seoul P4. Based on some beam shots and first hand user comments it seems to indicate the U2 bin.
> The warm white SSC P4 ain't new, it's new to CPF, it was there but we never cared enough to look. The V-bin is also not available at the moment, very few prototypes made it out. There's no way the V-bin is at production quantities.



I understood that he was dropping the Osram GDP. I was thinking V bin P4 because the output of the Ra's is going up and Henry does not like high amps to LED. The current GatLights are using the V bin P4's and there is no reason that Henry could not access them, if not now, then in the future.

Bill


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 7, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> P.S. I ordered the DX drop-in, and within a week or so it shipped.


 
Received this P60 host today, it's FANTASTIC! Great reflector finish, centered emitter, solidly made. Output is brighter than the Cree bin P4 it replaced in the Huntlight FT01 host.


----------



## Mikellen (Jan 7, 2009)

I received the Fenix TK20 a few days ago. It has a very nice buttery colored tint. Its very comfortable on the eyes. I really wish Fenix incorporates this warm LED into their other lights.


----------



## divine (Jan 8, 2009)

I emailed Pro Light and they said that the lights came directly from Fenix with the Neutral emitter. The same emitter that is in the TK20. They will accept a paypal payment.


----------



## brightarc (Jan 8, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Received this P60 host today, it's FANTASTIC! Great reflector finish, centered emitter, solidly made. Output is brighter than the Cree bin P4 it replaced in the Huntlight FT01 host.



That drop in is actually quite nice, here is a simple tint comparison I did on it:







Camera white balance set to daylight.
In reality the WA is pretty purple and the WD is slightly blue.


----------



## divine (Jan 16, 2009)

There is word on the street of limited editions of the following:

NiteCore Extreme Neutral white were assembled in NiteCore factory. Cree is 5A Q3, but more than 150 Torch lumens. Or, approx 90% of Q5 cool White.

Wolf-eyes MC-Eagle-II has factory assembled 4A 320lm at 350mA Cree MC-E.


I hope by posting this, I don't lose my chance to get the Nex.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the rumors. I thought things were getting stagnant there for a while. 

FYI, I just received 3 Lummi lights with neutral white emitters. Wee NS, Raw NS, Raw Al. None of them are as warm as the rest of my 5A lights. Perhaps they are tint range 3 or 4? Yes, I like them better than my old "cool" Lummis. :twothumbs


----------



## divine (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a 3A modded KX1 head, and it looks pinkish next to 5A's. I'm thinking 5A is a yellowish tint compared to the other ones near it.

I'm going to pm you a url.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 17, 2009)

Nitecore Extreme (ProLight) added


----------



## divine (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone here give a firsthand comparison between the xA series of emitters? I have a 5A but am somewhat curious about the 6A and 7A in particular.


----------



## divine (Jan 22, 2009)

I have some 5A's and one 3A, it's not specifically what you're asking for. My 3A looks pinkish next to 5A's, 5A seems like a purely yellowish tint.


I was wondering about the Clicky, as far as I know, Henry never made a light with a Cree emitter in it. I read yesterday that the Neutral Emitter Clicky actually uses a 4000K Golden Dragon emitter! I'm very interested in seeing the output of a Neutral Golden Dragon. (Maybe not $240 worth of interested, but still interested!)

The Neutral Emitter Nitecore Extreme uses a Cree Q3 emitter. I wonder if we'll get to see a Nitecore Extreme or EX10 or D10 with a neutral Golden Dragon emitter.

I suppose I'm waiting to see an affordable Neutral Golden Dragon light. If I didn't like the emitter, the clicky would be a big mistake to find that out on. =\


----------



## OrlandoLights (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been looking for a warmer light, and tried some Incans (Lumen Factory, FiveMega). I got the DX 12501 Q2 5A module a few days ago. The tint is really good, and while the output doesn't come close to the LF IMR-9, it is fine for my needs around the house and for walks. It had some noticeable rings, but I cut a quarter-sized piece of diffusion plastic for the 6P, and that gave me just the right mix of flood and throw. Diffusion sheet was $2, so not bad for a total of $15. I know that I won't be able to resist getting a Malkoff eventually. It will be interesting comparing it to this set-up.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 22, 2009)

Added Wolf-Eyes* M-CE*


----------



## Scott Packard (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anybody know about the configuration of the Wolf-Eyes (pudgy 3 cell like the Storm, or)?
I tried to send a PM to [email protected] but got:
[email protected] has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 28, 2009)

I noticed after turning off a neutral white light, the emitter glows a salmon color. The warmer the emitter, the stronger the glow. oo:


----------



## carrier82 (Jan 28, 2009)

What about this DX drop-in (sku.17592)? They say it has color temperature 2600K ~ 3700K but wasn't WH supposed to be cool?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 14, 2009)

I just caught this thread from a Google search, and noticed my handy-dandy Inova T1 with warm-tinted K2 TFFC was not on the list. On its behalf, I would like to formally petition for its admission.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 14, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I just caught this thread from a Google search, and noticed my handy-dandy Inova T1 with warm-tinted K2 TFFC was not on the list. On its behalf, I would like to formally petition for its admission.


 
That's a cool white emitter from the datasheets. 






Am I missing something


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's the overall Lux binning.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 14, 2009)

Are the criteria that it appears warm, or that it is defined as *being* warm? Mine has a very warm, golden tint to it, and there are many reports from others with the same experience. This is with the new, 2008 model.

Now I am confused.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 14, 2009)

The criteria is that the manufacturer of the emitter specifies the emitter is "neutral" or "warm".

This guarantees that the emitter has phosphor that is intended to increase the red spectrum and reduce the blue.

If the emitter is classified as "cool white", it doesn't make the list. 

When you compare a neutral white directly against anything in the cool white spectrum, you'll see the difference.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay, I am trying to understand:

1) To avoid subjectively deciding which flashlight/pill *appears* "warmer," the sole criterion is the manufacturer's stated specification?

2) When I compare my Inova T1 and my Dereelight 5A Q3, they both seem "warmer" than my other lights. But the list is for those lights with emitters *specified* by the manufacturer as being warm...? Or is this incorrect. 

Sidenote: I love how on CPF you just hit F5 and see how quickly people respond. Like a real, live conversation with other light addicts!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 14, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> 1) To avoid subjectively deciding which flashlight/pill *appears* "warmer," the sole criterion is the manufacturer's stated specification?
> 
> 2) When I compare my Inova T1 and my Dereelight 5A Q3, they both seem "warmer" than my other lights. But the list is for those lights with emitters *specified* by the manufacturer as being warm...? Or is this incorrect.


The K2TFFC is an excellent cool emitter with a very good average tint that is considerably warmer than most cool leds. However, while yours might indeed be just about as warm as a special warm emitter, others will probably be not quite that warm, and some will actually be quite close to what we'd call an unremarkable neutral white. They tend to be warm-er, but there's still variation and getting a specific tint is still not their top priority. A true warm emitter uses a special phosphor that gives up some efficiency (not a huge amount) in favor of a more pleasing tint than any "cool" emitter (that I've seen) is capable of. Although, that said, my M60WL is a little brighter than my T1 and has a very similar runtime; I think the K2 isn't exactly cutting edge in efficiency either. They're not at all bad either though.

Just how close is your TFFC to a 5A? My T1 has a nice warm tint and was the best I'd ever seen.... until I compared it to a real warm emitter. The K2 has nice, strong reds and yellows, but they suddenly look very weak and ordinary next to a warmy.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 14, 2009)

SaturnNyne said:


> Just how close is your TFFC to a 5A? My T1 has a nice warm tint and was the best I'd ever seen.... until I compared it to a real warm emitter. The K2 has nice, strong reds and yellows, but they suddenly look very weak and ordinary next to a warmy.




Great question; I was ruminating on that myself! I would have to say the tint of the Inova T1 2008 is more "golden" than my 5A Q3, which is distinctly more orangey than the Inova. Next to my 5A Q3, the K2 looks greeny/pukey colored. I prefer the 5A; but, I would call them both "warmer" than cool white, just in different ways.

Thank you for explaining the difference!


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 15, 2009)

I posted this on another thread, but I thought I'd paste it here as well, since it's relevant.

Tint is subjective, and even with the pictures below it will show up differently depending on your monitor and settings.

Even so, they are good for comparison sake. 

Camera on "Automatic White Balance" and automatic exposure.

*Picture #1*
(L) Nitecore D10 *GDP (cool)*, High with 1xAW14500
(M) Raidfire Spear, OP reflector, *3A Q3*, High with 1xAW18650
(R) Dereelight DBS V2, OP reflector, *5A Q3*, High with 1xAW18650






*Picture #2*
(L) Lumapower MVP, 3x Stock *WD(?) Q5*, Medium with 2xAW14500
(M) Lumapower D-Mini, *3A Q3*, Non-digital pill, High, with 1xAW RCR123 
(R) Jetbeam Military, OP reflector, *5A Q3*, High with 1xAW18650


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 28, 2009)

*Dereelight *On 14mm PCB *5A Q3*

Added this source of neutral white emitters mounted on small boards.

http://www.dereelight.com/emitters.htm


----------



## divine (Feb 28, 2009)

$36 is a good price for 5 of them. I might have to order some from them.

Next time I need a new pill or dropin, I will get some. I'd really like to make an ITP light a 5A.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 7, 2009)

Dereelight 14mm PCB 5A Q3...

never noticed them before in the site. cool.

wonder which lights could they they fit as is?

would it be difficult to change one?

pictorial how to do 4 dummies anyone? 


if you end up doing the ITP mod please please make a diy guide of it.  

as itp´s are now in my top 10 of my wanna-buy-buy-buy list. and one with warm emitter for 9 dollars more and easy mod? yeah straight to top 3. 

*here is hoping the manufacturers start to do these warmer tint leds as options, soon. :wave:


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 8, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> Dereelight 14mm PCB 5A Q3...
> 
> never noticed them before in the site. cool.
> 
> ...


 
For a lot of applications, You'll just be replacing the PCB. 14mm fits a lot of applications, but you can lose some of the centering since it's probably smaller than the original board.

Here is where I used the Dereelight LED's in a swap:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224920


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 8, 2009)

Think I'll order some of those Q3 5As. I've got a Trustfire TR-801 that I like other than the blue-ish tint, could be a good canditate for an emitter swap.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a place to buy single SSC P4 Hi-CRI "Natural White" emitters:

Bare emitter:

http://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=S42180

On Star Board:

http://www.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=S42182

Additional Info:

http://www.zled.com/en/product/prd/zpowerLEDp4.asp


----------



## divine (Mar 16, 2009)

The RA lights are actually using a warm GDP emitter. It seems to do a pretty nice job. I am enjoying mine. 

Paul, did you figure out where to get the Q3 bin bare emitters yet?


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 16, 2009)

divine said:


> The RA lights are actually using a warm GDP emitter. It seems to do a pretty nice job. I am enjoying mine.
> 
> Paul, did you figure out where to get the Q3 bin bare emitters yet?


 

Cutter has bares in three tints: 3A, 5A, and 5C, all Q3 flux.


----------



## divine (Mar 21, 2009)

I just got done swapping the emitter to a warmer one in my EX10 GDP and Nitecore Extreme GDP, and it looks great!

I ordered some of those bare emitters from Cutter, and I'll try to swap them into a couple stainless steel LD01's I have.

I ordered two Neutral LD01 (Aluminum) from Pro-Light. I also have the Neutral Nitecore Extreme from Pro-Light, which seems practically as bright as the Q5 one.


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 5, 2009)

time to bump this thread up as many lights coming available..

EZ AA.. coming..
Zebralight 501.. optional if asked from factory..
Eagletac P10A2, available at pts atleast.

eagletac m2 too..


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw in a link to my thread where I compare some neutral/warm tints to some cooler ones. Q3 5A and a warmer Q2 are compared to cooler R2 and an MC-E.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227388


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm starting to get grumpy about retailers who say they'll make Neutral/Warm lights available if you send them an email or say so in the notes when you check out. 

Where's the commitment from the retailers? How hard is it to add another checkout option? Soon we'll hear "We offered them in neutral, but sales were poor".

Another disapointment is when one retailer sells them, and another doesn't. The only logical reason is that some retailers don't want to carry extra inventory.

I'll continue to add these special cases, but it's making me :duh2:


----------



## saabluster (Apr 6, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> I noticed after turning off a neutral white light, the emitter glows a salmon color. The warmer the emitter, the stronger the glow. oo:


I have noticed this with both neutral and cool white SSC LEDs.


----------



## divine (Apr 10, 2009)

Pro-Light is out of Neutral Twisties after I finally convinced myself to get one.

I'm going to try out the Neutral Wolf-Eyes MC-E light instead. Should make for a very nice light.


----------



## divine (Apr 18, 2009)

I went to Zebralight's web page today and they have a H501w and H60w listed, but not available yet.


----------



## Vermonter73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jetbeam Raptor is available at BugOutGearUSA w/ Q3 5A


----------



## gunga (Apr 20, 2009)

divine said:


> $36 is a good price for 5 of them. I might have to order some from them.
> 
> Next time I need a new pill or dropin, I will get some. I'd really like to make an ITP light a 5A.


 
Sorry, I'm missing something here. Where do you see $36 for 5 leds?

BTW, how does one order the emitters at Derrlight? I see the link to the emitters but no way to add to cart. They are $9 each so I'm curious where the 5 for $36 comes from?


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like they have pulled the link that was there a couple weeks ago for 5. and now you cant even add a single emitter to your cart either. poor website. I ordered some over 2 weeks ago and still not here.


----------



## gunga (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info Puma.

BTW, where can I get a large scale copy of your Avatar?

:naughty:


----------



## gunga (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone found a source of warm/neutral seouls with more flux than the S2 binds from Mouser?

Is the P7 available in warm/neutral?

I'm loving these tints.


----------



## 4x4dodge (Apr 21, 2009)

Great list. Went with the TK20 as my 1st light after seeing it in your list here. Thanks.


----------



## FloggedSynapse (Apr 25, 2009)

*lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*

Apparently Cree offers three classes of white LEDs - cool, neutral and warm white.

Most manufacturers use the cool white LEDs as these produce the most light per watt. It's hard to find many lights using the warm tinted LEDs.

I did find the Fenix TK20, which uses a Cree neutral white LED. They advertise the light as being superior for outdoor use, specifically for penetration, use and fog & rain, etc.

Does anyone know of any available lights using the warm tinted LEDs.. and for that matter how the quality of the light looks?


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*

I think the EZAA is available in 5B tint, but that's closer to neutral than warm I'd say.


----------



## Jay T (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212642


----------



## FloggedSynapse (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*

Thanks, that's the link I was looking for 

almost too much information in this forum!


----------



## NonSenCe (May 13, 2009)

im not sure if this has been mentioned but:

L-Mini 2 is for sale at shiningbeam with warm tint.

and Dereelight sells p60 dropins with notion of "buy 5A Q3 version will upgrade to 5B Q4 free"


----------



## StandardBattery (May 20, 2009)

Does any one have the confirmed Tint category for the JetBeam Element-3P. It seems quite a bit warmer than all my other 5A lights, but it could be sample variation and the lower power. Does anyone else have a E3P and think that the tint might be warmer than the typical Neutral 4300K 5A?


----------



## Mjolnir (May 20, 2009)

The Eagletac T10LC2 is also available in Q3-5A tint.
The L-mini II should definitely be added, since it is available in Q3-5C (in fact, its the only 5C tint light that I have heard of). I believe it is slightly warmer than the 5A tint.


----------



## dchao (Jun 1, 2009)

Favourlight Lantern WW version:

http://www.favourlight.com/1/#products/LTC-1613AA-W

One of the US Dealers:

http://www.neweggmall.com/Product/2005583910/product.html


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 11, 2009)

Just how new are these neutral-white Fenix(s)?
and why is the PD30 brighter than the TK11? [TK is OTF, PD/LD are emitter spec]
http://superfonarik.ru/Fonari/Fenix-PD30-Premium-Q5-CR123A-2-sht--40.html
http://superfonarik.ru/Fonari/Fenix/Fenix-TK11-Cree-Q5-225-lm--159.html
http://superfonarik.ru/Fonari/Fenix-LD20-Premium-Q5-AA-2-sht--23.html


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 26, 2009)

buming the thread for fun..

as i pre-ordered one.. 47s quark should be added to the list.

and new jetbeam pro1 v3.

and separate question: does anyone know if dereelight still sell bare emitters and stars or not? they are listed but no "add to cart" icon..

( i just modded akoray with my dereelight star with 5a led. and i am now in hunt for more *Grin*.. oh well atleast one into storage ..justincase scenario.)


----------



## MWClint (Jun 27, 2009)

Peak now has the Eiger AAA with the Neutral Rebel 100's

Stainless, Brass or HAIII Black, Ti at a later date.
Choice of Smooth Reflector(narrow) or Medium optic or wide optic
Choice of Cool or Neutral Rebel 100
8 available power levels..(single level light, u choose power level when u call peak to order)
works on all primaries or nimh...and gets a boost from 10440
39.95 for Brass/HA, 49.95 for Stainless

main eiger thread in the peak forum -> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230946

got mine the other day. here's a few pics.











reflector(peak calls this option narrow) on left. Medium optic on right.






took this shot yesterday of a raspberry bush in the back woods
using a neutral rebel eiger narrow sp#8 on 10440


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*



FloggedSynapse said:


> I did find the Fenix TK20, which uses a Cree neutral white LED. They advertise the light as being superior for outdoor use, specifically for penetration, use and fog & rain, etc.



I'm not an expert on this but I think Fenix's claim of better penetration is not entirely true. When not considering the solid particles in the air (such as dust), water vapor still plays a very important role. As the wavelength increases, the attenuation coefficient (combined absorption coefficient and scattering coefficient) in the visible spectrum of air indeed decreases, however this value goes up for water. In very humid environment or during the rain, I think we lose more light penetration with neutral white compared to cold white LEDs.

Still, I love the neutral tints best


----------



## dirtech (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*



dudu84 said:


> I'm not an expert on this but I think Fenix's claim of better penetration is not entirely true. When not considering the solid particles in the air (such as dust), water vapor still plays a very important role. As the wavelength increases, the attenuation coefficient (combined absorption coefficient and scattering coefficient) in the visible spectrum of air indeed decreases, however this value goes up for water. In very humid environment or during the rain, I think we lose more light penetration with neutral white compared to cold white LEDs.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you know something about the science of this, but my experience with cool white vs warm or neutral tints in the fog is as fenix claims. Maybe what your saying is true, but our eyes can't perceive it. Cool white light bouncing back from the fog blinds the crap out of me.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*



dirtech said:


> It sounds like you know something about the science of this, but my experience with cool white vs warm or neutral tints in the fog is as fenix claims. Maybe what your saying is true, but our eyes can't perceive it. Cool white light bouncing back from the fog blinds the crap out of me.


 
+1


----------



## JBorneu (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*



dudu84 said:


> In very humid environment or during the rain, I think we lose more light penetration with neutral white compared to cold white LEDs./QUOTE]
> 
> Not true, as long as you stay above the waterline. Even when it's raining cats and dogs, there is still more air than water around you (or you'd drown), so warm tints are still better than cool tints. The absorbtion of the light in the water plays a very small role in humid air. The scattering of the light is much more important. Blue wavelengths scatter much more than red wavelengths, so the red light (of which the warm tinted LED's have more) penetrates further while the blue light (of which the cool tinted LED's have more) scatters immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: lights using CREE neutral and warm white LEDs?*



dirtech said:


> It sounds like you know something about the science of this, but my experience with cool white vs warm or neutral tints in the fog is as fenix claims. Maybe what your saying is true, but our eyes can't perceive it. Cool white light bouncing back from the fog blinds the crap out of me.



I was only referring to humid environment as I don't know much about the light penetrations through fog, besides the fact that red light seems to work well . In fact, I would love to try my flashlights (both cool and neutral LEDs) in the fog or heavy smoke but still waiting for the opportunity . I have seen how awesome the beam looks in smoke when I burnt something in the kitchen some time ago :devil:.



JBorneu said:


> Not true, as long as you stay above the waterline. Even when it's raining cats and dogs, there is still more air than water around you (or you'd drown), so warm tints are still better than cool tints. The absorbtion of the light in the water plays a very small role in humid air. The scattering of the light is much more important. Blue wavelengths scatter much more than red wavelengths, so the red light (of which the warm tinted LED's have more) penetrates further while the blue light (of which the cool tinted LED's have more) scatters immediately.
> 
> In water, however, absorbtion is more important. Cool white reaches the farthest underwater because the red tints are absorbed very fast in water while the more powerful blue tints can reach more distance before being completely absorbed.



EDIT: Actually I think you are right about the small role of water in humid air, JBorneu. I guess I was confused about vapor and liquid water. I only knew that the attenuation coefficient of water goes up with increasing wavelength while coefficient of air goes down, but without actual quantity of both substances, it's impossible to estimate the net changes in total value .


----------



## geek1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone experience with this one (CREE Q3 5A)?: SKU S008230 @ KD

Wonder if it's regulated (description says it's direct drive though KD doen't always give the correct specs or any specs at all).

As already suggested, the Q3-5C L-mini II. It will be in stock soon I guess:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197812&page=2


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like the new eagletac T20C2 is offered with neutral Q4 
I wonder when we can buy the bare neutral Q4 emitters


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2009)

I really want a production high cri seoul light. I brought a mod with one. It's great only that it's about as waterproof as cotton cloth.


----------



## dudu84 (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know since when, but atm Deree is offering 5A Q4 emitters on their website. Up on paypal checkout, the item is listed as 5A/B but as long as it's not 5C (too orange-ish for my taste), it's all good :naughty:


----------



## PLI (Oct 22, 2009)

Hum... I'm a little suprised not to see 
quark neutral tint on the first page list :naughty:


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 22, 2009)

I went away for the summer and when I got back there were lots of options... I haven't updated since March!

Well at least you have a list of the FIRST lights to feature neutral or warm emitters.


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 22, 2009)

we been updating the list on our own.. 

wow how fast time flies. and how fast the warm tint leds are gaining steam in cpf too. and how there is more and more of lights coming out with them. 

rarity still, but there are so many more options now than last year!

i still think the cool/cold ones are sold 90% more than warmer tints. but i prefer to have options! (and pretty much everyone putting out warm tint flashlights are really selling them out too.)

wonder if one should start to pester the manufacturers to give us high cri leds in lights too! 

or computer usb port programming! yeah!


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 22, 2009)

Speaking of 5C, how about the Romisen RC-N3, made especially for CPF [I think]
cheap too.


----------



## PLI (Oct 23, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> Speaking of 5C, how about the Romisen RC-N3, made especially for CPF [I think]
> cheap too.


 I've got this flashlight. :twothumbs
Really great light. It's a thrower flashlight and the
tint is really awesome!! :twothumbs I recommend without
reserve this flashlight and it deserve every Euro
I've paid it!! :wow: 
However the 5C tint is , in my opinion , less good
that the 5A tint regarding the color rendering!! :goodjob:


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd concur with that. 5C is too warm. I want to try 4C next.

How many lumens would you ballpark this light at? around 100


----------



## flatline (Oct 23, 2009)

Whenever Shiningbeam gets a batch of the MG L-mini II in stock, he seems to get a small number of them with a 5C tinted emitter (I happen to have one on my belt right now).

The list also seems to be missing the 4sevens Quarks which are (at least for a limited time still) available with a 5A tinted emitter. Looking at the site, all the regular head with 5A emitters are sold out, but the tactical heads are still available.

Edit: Liteflux LF2XT also comes with a neutral emitter. It, too, should be added to the list.

--flatline


----------



## flatline (Oct 23, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> I'd concur with that. 5C is too warm. I want to try 4C next.



I have a light with a 5A tint and a light with a 5C tint. In use, the difference isn't noticeable, but side by side, I clearly prefer the 5C tint. It's closer to sunlight to my eyes.

--flatline


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 1, 2009)

Since the binning is more precise, I'd like to see 5A2, 5B1, 5A1, 5B2, 5A3, 5B4, 5A4, 5B3.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 20, 2010)

I just discovered this thread so let me add a bunch more:

*Modules*

Anto XP-G module (1.4A) with 5B tint, in 1- or 3-mode
Malkoff M30W, M30WF, M60W, M60WF, and M60WLF modules (discontinued but often available on CPF Buy/Sell/Trade)
Malkoff M31W, M61W, M61WL, and M61WLL modules
NailBender modules--too many to list, from Cree, SSC, and Osram

*1xAA*

FourSevens Quark Mini AA in Neutral White
JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3 v3.0 (Cree Q3 5A)
NiteCore D10 Defender in Q3 Warm (discontinued)
NiteCore EZAA Warm (discontinued)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-29 II (Q3 5A) (discontinued)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-G2 II WW (Q3 5C)
Tank007 TK-566 1-mode 7B (only from one Asian dealer)
UniqueFire AA-S1 3W OSRAM 1xAA (described as warmish)
ZebraLight SC50w and SC51w

*2xAA*

Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3 II NW with provided 2xAA tube (Q3 5A)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3 WW with provided 2xAA tube (Q3 5C)

*1xAAA*

Eagletac PN20A (specify neutral white)
FourSevens Preon and Preon 2 in Warm
LiteFlux LF2XT (XP-E Q4 4C)
Peak LED Eiger XP-G (specify Neutral or Warm, in narrow, standard, or wide beam)

*2xAAA*

LiteFlux LF2XT with 2xAAA extender (XP-E Q4 4C)
Peak LED Eiger XP-G with 2xAAA tube (specify Neutral or Warm, in narrow, standard, or wide beam)

*other (CR123A, 18650, and other lithium-ion) *

FourSevens Quark Mini in Neutral White
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-A4 II NW (Q3 5A)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-B3 (Q3-5C)--discontinued?
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-C3 II NW (Q3 5A)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-C6 II NW (Q3 5A)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-F4 II NW (Q3 5A)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-M4 II NW (Q3 5A)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3 II NW (Q3 5A)
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3 WW (Q3 5C)
ZebraLight SC30w


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 23, 2010)

I've just sent this message to flashlightlens.com:

On behalf of neutral-tint and warm-tint lovers, I have a request: Can you sell filtered lenses that will change a cool beam (5500K to 7000K) to neutral (4000-5000) or warm (3300 to 4000K)? 
LED flashlights that offer neutral or warm tints are far and few between ( https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238313 ); often, these tints are offered only as a special, one-time run; when they're gone, they're gone. Filtered lenses--be they replacements or glue-ons--could be a game changer.

If I receive a reply, I'll share it here.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 23, 2010)

Neutral-white ranges from warm neutral-white 4000K, to neutral neutral-white 4500K, to cool neutral-white 5000K.
High flux is readily available from Cree & Lumileds, in that CCT range. R4 and R5 by the end of the year (maybe S2 via the 'outdoor white').
Lumileds has minimal difference in output between cool & neutral in the new Rebel ES.
5000K more than fine for indoor usage, 4000K loves the outdoors. My P-Rocket, 4500K is at home anywhere.

It is time for the 6500K cool cool-white to be relegated to niche status.
Same with warm-white, perfect for dealing with skin & blood, not so great elsewhere.


The only thing filtering can do is strip the blue from the beam, so it will work to lower the CCT of cool-white at the expense of flux.
I think neutral-white will be the norm for 2011, look at Fenix; only neutral-white in the LD40 & LD25.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 23, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> The only thing filtering can do is strip the blue from the beam, so it will work to lower the CCT of cool-white at the expense of flux.


But isn't that how white LEDs are made in the first place?


MichaelW said:


> I think neutral-white will be the norm for 2011, look at Fenix; only neutral-white in the LD40 & LD25.


That would be a wonderful development. But I'm afraid cool beams will be with us as long as buyers think they're invariably better served by "230 lumens" of bluish light over "190 lumens" of light whose advantages haven't been made clear.


----------



## ykb (Sep 23, 2010)

XP-E Q3 5A Warm White 5-mode drop-in from KD, $10! sku.9770


----------

